# Chinese dog refuses to leave owners grave



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This little guy is not a GSD - but loyalty doesn't come any stronger than this. The BBC UK first reported this story, so you will have to endure a brief commercial first.....brings a tear to the eye to see this little dog waiting for the master that will never return.
BBC News - Chinese dog refuses to leave dead owner's graveside

____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
ConorGSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is loyalty.Glad they are taking care of him


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You can only hope for your next of kin to be half as loyal as that dog is...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What Mrs. K said............

Dogs are very touching in their loyalty. This story, when I first saw it, brought tears to my eyes.

Fallen Iowa Soldier's Dog Mourns His Owner At Funeral: Fallen Iowa Soldier's Dog Mourns His Owner At Funeral - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


----------

